# Let me run this by you guys and gals



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Let me first start off by saying – by trade- industrial maintenance, electrical – just so I establish that I have somewhat of a clue lol.


I recently acquired another rig (about a month ago) and I corrected a couple of minor issues and redone the trolling motor setup.

I knew going into it that the batteries for the trolling system were about done as the previous owner told me he would only get maybe 4 hours out of them at 4-6 setting with the older terrova .


The components I used on this update were all brand new this April and were installed on my other boat paired with an XI5 without issue. I redone the battery compartment on the new rig and installed the batteries / replaced the charger with my newer unit.

Everything is nice and orderly, lol.

I haven’t had the opportunity until recently to put much time on the boat, and this is where I’m slightly puzzled.


While trolling recently (maybe 2 ½ - 3 hours in) the terrova was unable to maintain course heading. Prior to that it, was running at a 4 setting to control direction with the kicker providing the main propulsion without issue.

We hung it up on trolling and decided to do a little perching and the terrova wouldn’t stay in anchor mode for longer than 30-45 seconds before it would kick out.

The battery display indicator on the terrova also indicated dead batteries.


So upon returning home – I did a thorough inspection of the system. The only irregular thing I found (and still puzzles me) was battery 1 was at 9.78v while battery 2 was at 12.3 volts. I plugged in the charger system and verified that each bank was working correctly.

Both batteries came up and charged correctly and holding, which if a plate had broken in the batt. 1 I would not see it come up to full charge and display a lower voltage.


When this system was paired with the XI5 on the other boat, there were 0 issues and you could troll and anchor mode without issue for 8-10 hours easy.

I’m considering swapping out the terrova for the XI5 as that’s the only variable I can think of, that the Terrova may have an issue?

I’m open to discussion / opinions.


Thank You


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

to help get a hydrometer , check each cell for its specific gravity. I have had new batts go bad. good luck


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Can a plate in the one battery be warping only under load and shorting out. Should be able to hook a voltmeter to it under load and see if it drops.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Update:
So after a little more research and testing.
Based on a another thread on an engineering site - I moved swapped the battery locations ( 1to2 , 2 to 1) and kept the charger banks the same.
After charging and letting the batteries stabilize ( rest for 8 hours) Battery 1 13.0 volts even and Battery 2 - 13.68 volts.
This already was a bit of a red flag that the battery was failing.
Had the opportunity to run the rig last night (bite was slow but picked a limit of eyes) and almost immediately battery 1 dropped to 9.5 volts.
So I'm convinced that battery I has some internal problem.
Shame but it happens
Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dead cel


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Dead cel


Yes sir!


----------

